# Forum About Russia Society  В России планируют ввести налог на воздух. Пока для юрлиц.

## mishau_

Госдума собирается рассмотреть законопроект, в котором  атмосферный воздух приравнивается к природным ресурсам, таким как вода  и полезные ископаемые, а за его использование промышленными  предприятиями в технологических процессах должна взиматься плата.  ::   Налог на воздух - Экономика МК 
Авторы законопроекта не уточняют, планируется ли в дальнейшем  распространить описанную практику и на физических лиц. Но если на  секунду представить, что такое произойдет, то, видимо, наибольшее  налоговое бремя придется на тех россиян, которые курят или страдают  метеоризмом.  ::

----------


## Crocodile

> Госдума собирается рассмотреть законопроект, в котором атмосферный воздух приравнивается к природным ресурсам, таким как вода и полезные ископаемые, а за его использование промышленными предприятиями в технологических процессах должна взиматься плата.

 Нет, вот вы мне скажите а шо-таки случилось за этим использованием воздуха? Кто-то не поладил с Сики Туранчоксом?  ::

----------


## Ramil

Спасибо товарищу Путину, что пока дышать бесплатно можно! РОССИЯ ВПЕРДЕ!

----------


## mishau_

Раз финт Михалкова прошел ( с присвоением ему 2-х процентов от стоимости всех товаров копировально-тиражируемой направленности ), то теперь будем наблюдать, насколько наглость будет продвигаться за границы здравого смысла.

----------


## Ramil

У Михалкова, кстати, хотять отнять.  Арбитражный суд Москвы решит может ли 
Кошмар какой! Подлецы - обидеть такого человека!

----------


## Crocodile

> У Михалкова, кстати, хотять отнять.  Арбитражный суд Москвы решит может ли 
> Кошмар какой! Подлецы - обидеть такого человека!

 Как мы выяснили из его фильмов, с ним ничего плохого случиться не может. Это просто такое новое приключение.  ::

----------


## mishau_

Михалков о своей мигалке: "мужик на барина сердился-сердился, а барин не знал  них...я". "Копите г...но, я готовлю еще один фильм"  ::   http://www.lifenews.ru/news/52680 
Все-таки его чванство порой вызывает приступ тошноты.

----------


## BappaBa

> "мужик на барина сердился-сердился, а барин не знал  них...я"

 Молодчик Михалков =))))))))

----------

